# Band Tuning



## jimmy peters (Nov 29, 2006)

JUST FOR CURIOSITY, HOW MANY "HIGH ENERGY BANDS " STILL TUNE TO "A-440Hz. ??

break a leg
jimmy peters


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

I dont' consider my band high energy. We tune down a half-step.


----------



## Coustfan'01 (Sep 27, 2006)

I play punk rock/ska , and tune to standard .

By the way , when you downtune , A is still 440 ... Unless you're talking about baroque music or something .


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

We tune to 440.


High energy?

Well, I give what I have every night. Generally speaking, after three 1 hour sets I have very little left in the tank.



What I mean to say, is that after I spank the plank I have no gank left in the tank.


----------



## jimmy peters (Nov 29, 2006)

here is a trick that DOES work, whether you tune down a 1/2 tone or not.

Try tuning the whole band to A-442Hz. It will definately bring the band and crowd alive.

break a leg
jimmy peters


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

jimmy peters said:


> here is a trick that DOES work, whether you tune down a 1/2 tone or not.
> 
> Try tuning the whole band to A-442Hz. It will definately bring the band and crowd alive.
> 
> ...


We tune down 1/2 step. I am interested in this suggestion. Can you explain?


----------



## jimmy peters (Nov 29, 2006)

ne1roc said:


> We tune down 1/2 step. I am interested in this suggestion. Can you explain?


I presume you are tuning down a 1/2 tone because of a keyboard- sax horn -etc. this means that when you are playing in E the band is playing in F.
f=1 flat
E=4 sharps

now, when you tune to A 442 Hz
you are actualy raising every key and note 2 Hz.
It is a fact that a band that is playing sharp tends to want to push harder, resulting in the audience also responding.
try it and see what happens at your next rehearsal.
Keep me advised.

break a leg
jimmy peters


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

jimmy peters said:


> now, when you tune to A 442 Hz
> you are actualy raising every key and note 2 Hz.
> It is a fact that a band that is playing sharp tends to want to push harder, resulting in the audience also responding.
> 
> ...


It also drives the harmonica player bananas. 
:banana:


----------



## jimmy peters (Nov 29, 2006)

Lester B. Flat said:


> It also drives the harmonica player bananas.
> :banana:


this is a european tuning. see if you can purchase harmonicas from europe{NOT FOR EXPORT].
THERE MUST BE ALL KINDS OF PLACES ON THE WEB.
If not , try a thicker sole on your shoes.

break a leg
jimmy peters


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

D minor is the saddest key of allevilGuitar:


----------



## jimmy peters (Nov 29, 2006)

keefsdad said:


> D minor is the saddest key of allevilGuitar:



try A flat minor

break a leg
jimmy peters


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

jimmy peters said:


> try A flat minor



Isn't that what you get when you drop a piano down a mine shaft?


----------



## jimmy peters (Nov 29, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Isn't that what you get when you drop a piano down a mine shaft?





NOW THAT IS SAD


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

jimmy peters said:


> NOW THAT IS SAD



C'mon now. I made coffee come out of your nose didn't I??!?!?!


I've got a million of em.


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

^
Out of curiousity Milkman, how long have you been playing guitar?


----------



## jimmy peters (Nov 29, 2006)

Stratocaster said:


> ^
> Out of curiousity Milkman, how long have you been playing guitar?




{-----------------------------------]

about that long


----------



## jimmy peters (Nov 29, 2006)

*A-442hz.*



ne1roc said:


> We tune down 1/2 step. I am interested in this suggestion. Can you explain?


 A-442hz. is the european tuning, the touch sharp is more FELT than HEARD, resulting in a higher pitched/energy sound.
Our band used it for about 15 years and it DOES work


----------

